# Kneesworth, Royston on 13th Nov



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I recall, prior to the BIG CRASH, we had a plan for a meet at the Red Lion nr Royston Â ? Vlastan was asking just now, is it going ahead ? If so dates times directions please.
I know its a distance from Southampton but a good excuse to drive !  John


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John, I just mailed you. This has nothing to do with Colchester!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

13th is the Cambs/Herts/Essex/Suffolk/Norfolk/Beds?/Hants meet...

Paul


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks but where is it being held please , map ?
Lost my info .. :-[ John


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I could make this one aswell. It's on the calendar.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry John

The Red Lion is in Kneesworth, just north of Royston on the A1198. It is on the right hand side if you are heading up from Royston.

Map is here.

Paul


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A bloody long way but, it must be worth it ! : John


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

It's not a long way - it's on my way between work and home! ;D

Now why did I pick this pub six months ago? 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well I'll be there - with the wife - she's finally got a Wednesday evening off - so everyone better be on their best behaviour or I'll be banned for evermore 

Vlastan, are you going to be there? Two Avus' - great 8)

TTotal - great if you're going to make the long journey - is Doris coming with you?

See everyone on the 13th.

Cheers.

Moley.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Moley, a sad thing has happened, I have lost her arms and hands, so she may not be able to manage the journey, bad enough for her without legs.
But will be there.. look forward to meeting Mrs Moley. Are you sure she will understand what goes on ? Has she been before ? You had better warn her ! Cheers, cu there. John


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley, a sad thing has happened, I have lost her arms and hands, so she may not be able to manage the journey, bad enough for her without legs.
> But will be there.. look forward to meeting Mrs Moley. Are you sure she will understand what goes on ? Has she been before ? You had better warn her ! Cheers, cu there. John


John, you are so irresponsible with your women ;D

Mrs Moley is actually Bunny in the side sig pic ;D She hasn't been before because she usually works in the evening (at a hospital). But I've told her all about everyone - how nice they are ;D

Moley.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok pinnochio ! cu next week ;D Goodnite I'm off home now, much 2 much time in the office. John


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Would love to come to the Royston meet, but always away on business during the week at the moment.

How about the December Herts/Cambs/ meeting being on a sunday lunchtime, at least it will be light then! Maybe Sunday the 15th December?

What do you think?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What meets that then Craig ?
Good idea, why not more meets during daylight so we can at least look at cars and not pint glasses !! ;D
John


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Would love to come to the Royston meet, but always away on business during the week at the moment.
> 
> How about the December Herts/Cambs/ meeting being on a sunday lunchtime, at least it will be light then! Maybe Sunday the 15th December?
> 
> What do you think?


A weekend day time meet is a great idea!  Less traffic, more time to get there, more time to look around (in daylight) more time to enjoy the drive home also 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul and Craig lets do something about this, see new post in events  John


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ar*e! i'll be driving from Martlesham to Preston that day for a meeting the following morning, so won't be able to make it.

However, don't one or two of you work at / near BT? Should be finishing my meeting at about 12... 

Clive


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Clive

I should be able to meet up as I shall be at Adastral Park, next week. May even be able to meet Vlastan 

I'll check my diary tomorrow.

Norman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Clive,

Great idea!

Lets meet at Adastral Park or we could go for a meal to a pub nearby!

I always wanted to meet a celebrity that holds a Centurion!! It will be my honour...sir!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Vlastan, please let me have the details of this meet- when where directions time etc ?  John


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Maybe I should start a new thread for the "One off Wednesday lunchtime meeting at Adastral Park" !!! 

Seriously, Norman, Vlastan, be great to meet up - IM me your mobile numbers and I can call you both when my meeting finishes - unless either of you are in Orion of course....

Oh and Vlastan, I'm currently in that state of flux - sent form back, waiting for card to arrive... but maybe by next week.... 

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan, please let me have the details of this meet- when where directions time etc ? Â  John


Are you serious? Can you come?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> How about the December Herts/Cambs/ meeting being on a sunday lunchtime, at least it will be light then! Maybe Sunday the 15th December?
> 
> What do you think?


Sounds a good idea to me - more convenient for the wife as well since she tends to work midweek evenings - and at least you can see the cars better.

The only problem may be the landlord at The Red Lion - will he mind us all taking up room that his weekend regulars use - I suppose we will be spending money at his establishment though.

Moley


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Anybody else up for the meeting on the 13th? Are you coming Moley & John?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes Paul , I am coming all the way up from Southampton, gonna get there early to beat the traffic, anytime depending on delays, between 6.30 and 7 I guess , have to leave at 9 sharp too.See you weds.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

cant make TT meets in the week now work untill 11 :'(


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oooops I thought I had posted on this thread but it's not there so I guess I didn't!! :

I'll be there with my trusty laptop but since it's getting even colder now, the charge for recoding is now a hot chocolate instead of a Diet Coke with ice!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Anybody else up for the meeting on the 13th? Are you coming Moley & John?


Yep, will be there with the wife (hopefully) - about 19:30ish - let's hope it's not still raining - the forecast for tomorrow is right up John's alley - he'll be able to sail up from Southampton ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Leave my alley out of this please , "he" is still around here somewhere!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Leave my alley out of this please , "he" is still around here somewhere!


Is "he" coming along on Wednesday - "he" said "he" would?

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There you are Vlastanic ! Someone wants you !
Are you coming out to play ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, I am not coming this time. It looks like on the top of everything I now have a cold too.!! But hopefully I will make the next one.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm going to steralise my vdu now, I dont want to catch it ! Take care and get well soon . Send for Dr DXN !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I'm going to steralise my vdu now, I dont want to catch it ! Take care and get well soon . Send for Dr DXN !


The only problem with Dr DXN, is that he will immediately proceed to examine the wrong hole!! 

My problem originates from my mouth apparently, as I have a sore throat now!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

;D....L O L ... ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Okay, I may have missed something here... I assume this meeting is TONIGHT right??

And it's gonna be at the Red Lion, near Kneesworth?

Not sure if I'm gonna be able to make it (I work in central London, and by the time I get out of here I'll be in peak time traffic, so it might take me 3 hrs to get there!!

Shash.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice to meet everyone again especially Mrs Martin and the slightly gaga John who just popped over  drove 3 hours to get to the meet. Many thanks.
mayur


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mayur, I echo that comment, GAGA is the word as I popped into bed everso briefly at 3 am this morning !

Strange evening, finish work drive 3hours, chat with some nice folk, show off car , take roof DOWN as it was starting to rain !!(Yes GAGA) Drive to Staines in 2 hours, drink tea with Dr Wak then Vag Com tinkering (Found some interesting problems on the diag) Around 1 am Wak and self driving around a very wet and traffic free Staines, Wak's lap top Beaming away , attracting odd stares from the odd passing car ! Then 1 hour drive home.
All in a day for the average TT forum member !
(PS too tired to get up at 6.30 to wash Linux, very sorry but promise to bath him tomorrow morning !)
Thanks to Wacky Wakand his world wide wak web wonderrous wizardry, I now have a BEEP when locking, and uto lock when driving over 15 mph and a Plip that opens drivers door only unless you Plip twice, then it opens the passengers door too. 
Wak you are a considerably wonderfull and clever bloke , thanks !


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Another very enjoyable meeting at the Red Lion, it was worth the trip, wasn't it John!

Moley - your wife is in love with your TT, she want's to own it forever Â 8)

PS - John - What with all the miles you are doing, you need to get those wheel nuts sorted asap before you get a puncture Â  Â


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

??? ???
TTotal did you drive to Staines with you Audi Brolly up and Roof down !! nice to catch up with everyone again.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mad , wot me ?
No actually got 500 yds down the rd and pressed the up button, but dont tell anyone !


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D
Thought as much !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any chance someone could post a list of attendees of this event for me for my dull brain is very tired and I'd like to make a note. (Aw come on I am an old git you know, its me altzhiemers...)

ScoTTy, Mayur, Moley and Bunny, PaulSTT, JohnW, and then ...Doh brain failure, sorry guys give me a clue ? :-[ Too much orange juice (yes had to stop 3 times on the way to Wak ! : TT commode anyone ?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I missed it guys. Currently laid up in bed with flu... Thank goodness for wireless LANs 8)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

SBJ & Normstrm were there too.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers fellow auto locker ! ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Another very enjoyable meeting at the Red Lion, it was worth the trip, wasn't it John!


Ditto that. John just loves driving Linux - a bit far to go just deliver copies of his Sailing Today magazine - thanks anyway - I now know how to navigate into Vlissingen - from the sea 

Gald to see everyone got back safely (except not heard from SBJ or Normstrm).

Lots of useful tips and info as per normal. I'll definitely get the a boot liner now.

Worst thing last night was the autolock stopped working again - unfortunately I was half way home, otherwise I would have tried to get Scotty to work his VAG-COM magic. I've posted a separate thread about this problem.



> Moley - your wife is in love with your TT, she want's to own it forever Â 8)


I know - she said we'll have one until we're in out 80's - but what if we live into our 90's ;D

Best of all, we got back to Brentwood for 10:30 when "The Osbournes" was supposed to start - but it wasn't on until 11:15 - bugger, could have stayed a little longer.

See you all next time.

Moley (& Bunny)

P.S. Bunny said you were all a lovely bunch of people - honest ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Said on behalf of all of us "We think you have a lovely
Bunny"


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Said on behalf of all of us "We think you have a lovely
> Bunny"


Ta muchly - I'll pass it on - she's at work at the mo.

Moley.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Best of all, we got back to Brentwood for 10:30 when "The Osbournes" was supposed to start - but it wasn't on until 11:15 - bugger, could have stayed a little longer.


Why do you like watching this dysfunctional mad family? They are loonies!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I rushed back not only to find it was on later than Moley said but it was also an episode I saw earlier this week :-[



> Worst thing last night was the autolock stopped working again - unfortunately I was half way home, otherwise I would have tried to get Scotty to work his VAG-COM magic.


You would have had no hope of getting me out of my car in that weather. :
What a horrible journey back down the M11.

Did your doors unlock whilst you was driving?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Good to see all last night, very impressed with John popping up from Southampton ;D

Moley, I got home OK, SBJ did as well I assume as he sent me a IM when he got home.

See you all soon.

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I rushed back not only to find it was on later than Moley said but it was also an episode I saw earlier this week Â :-[


Yep, we noticed it was last weeks episode - but not until half way through :-[



> You would have had no hope of getting me out of my car in that weather. Â :
> What a horrible journey back down the M11.?


I know, it was a bit bleak to say the least - lots of spray.



> Did your doors unlock whilst you was driving?


No, they hadn't locked at the 15 mph mark as they should have done, but we didn't notice until a good while after. But ... they've suddenly started working again - I'll post the details on the other thread - wierd :-/

Moley.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley, I got home OK, SBJ did as well I assume as he sent me a IM when he got home.


Glad to here it. As Scotty said, it wasn't exactly pleasant driving weather.

See you next time.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Why do you like watching this dysfunctional mad family? They are loonies!! Â


Yeah, but they're so mad but serious at the same time that we can't stop laughing - best "real" life comedy for ages 

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah, but they're so mad but serious at the same time that we can't stop laughing - best "real" life comedy for ages Â
> 
> Moley


I see what you mean!! 

It was funny to see the guy having this nice clever remote control and touch sensitive screen and he was punching it to make it work...what a mad man!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I see what you mean!! Â
> 
> It was funny to see the guy having this nice clever remote control and touch sensitive screen and he was punching it to make it work...what a mad man!!


So you're a secret "The Osbournes" watcher as well 

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I only watched it once!! I am always so busy with the forum! Â ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Mayur, I echo that comment, GAGA is the word as I popped into bed everso briefly at 3 am this morning !
> 
> Come to think of it John you're not that GAGA... there arn't many better ways to spend the night... well maybe there are : ... but then again hmmm.
> 
> ...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mayur,

Will do.

Moley


----------

